# Help with Oven / Microwave



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi,

We have bought a microwave to replace the gas oven. We are having this work done tomorrow and now we are having second thoughts!!!!!!

We are planning on travelling round Europe with a fair amount of time off hookup, 

We have only used the gas oven twice and both times it took over 30min to cook something that should only take 15min......so we no longer use it but we might if we have no hookup!!!

So what do others do???

Cheers

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We use both but if you will not have a hook up most of the time sounds like you will be carring dead weight.

Andy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We have a small gas oven the size of a microwave and swear by it.

Oh has produced some wonderful meals in it including three christmas dinners. Besides the extra time a conventional oven takes allows one to partake of an aperitif or three. :wink:


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

If it a straight choice between the 2 then go for the mircowave . 

Its not like you use the gas oven anyway and you can make full use of the mircowave when you do have hook up 

You could always get a genny as well so you can use the mircowave off hookup as well.

you sure its a proper gas oven and not a "warming oven/grill" that they stick in the continenal vans


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We use our oven a lot.... No issues, if it takes longer then start earlier..  

Re Microwave, have you bought a low power version ?? ie 500watts.. I understand the cheap basic 700w versions take a lot of power at start up (almost double power) and so can be an issue on campsites with limited amps. !!
Sure you will find several threads about that here on MHF..


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi.

We had a 24v microwave, but took it out as we didn't use it much. In the house we only really use one to defrost stuff, so maybe we aren't the norm?

Our camper oven also takes ages, so we don't use that either! 

We have a pressure cooker, and a dutch oven that gets put on the hob. The next camper will just have a hob for us, maybe a pair of two burners to get a decent space between.

Maybe if we were on a trip that was definitely going to involve a lot of sites with hook up we'd get a Remorska type thing, so its not dead weight and space when EHU isn't so common.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're gradually moving away from hookups, even when they're available. We've got a big solar panel on the roof which provides enough power to recharge the batteries from spring to autumn.

We use our combined oven/grill a lot. We regularly make toast / toast bagels etc, and we will take a couple of quiche-type frozen things away with us in case we can't buy fresh food. Maybe it's a little slower than the oven at home, but we're supposed to be relaxing when we're away.

The only thing we use the microwave for at home is starting off jacket potatoes and porage / porridge (however you want to spell it). Not enough to warrant a microwave in the van IMO.

Gerald


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We used our oven alot until we bought the skillet. Now the oven is used for bread and storing skillet. The skillet even does garlic bread from frozen better than the oven. The skillet is ideal for two but you would struggle for a family of four we get about by with 3 of us.

Can honestly say wouldn't use a microwave either so the oven stays as the bread bin.

Same with Cadac never use that either now unless going to rallies and its a group thing.

If our next van doesn't have an oven am not too fussed now. The skillet is very much like an oven as you can warm up pies etc, make oven chips a treat but it uses less gas as its smaller.

Greenie


----------



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

Excuse the ignorance but what is a skillet as this might solve all of our problems!!

Cheers for all of the replies so far!!

Dave


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Have a look at www.doubleskillet.com or is it www.double-skillet.com


----------



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

We have looked at the skillet and it looks like that is the route we are going.....thanks for all of your help.

Cheers

Dave


----------

